# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الاكتئاب

## Paradise

تعريف الاكتئابالاكتئاب مرض نفسي مزمن وشامل، يؤثر على جسم الإنسان ومزاجه وأفكاره، ويعتبر من المشاكل الصحية الرئيسية في المجتمعات الحديثة، وأحيانا لا يتناسب مع أي مؤثر خارجي يتعرض له المريض.

ومن أهم أعراض هذا المرض شعور المريض بالحزن الشديد، والفراغ والملل والوحدة وعدم القيمة، وكثيرا ما تنتاب الأشخاص المصابون بالاكتئاب حالات من الزهد وعدم الشعور بمتعة الحياة، ويصاحبه تعكر في المزاج، لكن هذه المشاعر لا تعيق الإنسان عن المضي في حياته الطبيعية، لكنه يصعبها فقط ويجعلها تبدو أقل قيمة. 

أسباب الاكتئابهناك عوامل مباشرة تسبب الاكتئاب، وهناك عوامل تحفز حدوثه لدى المصاب، فتتداخل العوامل مع بعضها مؤدية للإصابة، ومن أهم هذه الأسباب والعوامل: 

• اختلال التركيب الكيميائي في مخ المريض:

أي تختل نسب النواقل العصبية ( النورإبينيفرين، والسيراتونين، والجابا )، ومن الطبيعي أن تختلف نسب النواقل العصبية في مخ الإنسان الطبيعي من وقت لآخر، فهي تختلف في وقت الحزن والكرب عنها في وقت الخوف، أو وقت الفرح والسرور، لكن هذه الاختلافات تعتبر طارئة وغير دائمة، أما مريض الاكتئاب فإنه يعاني من اختلالات وتذبذبات دائمة في نسب النواقل العصبية الموجودة في المخ.

• الظروف البيئية والاجتماعية المحيطة بالمريض:

مثل حالات وفاة الأعزاء أو الشعور بالوحدة أو المعاناة من أمراض مزمنة..، فهذه تعتبر مجرد محفزات لحدوث حالة الاكتئاب لدى المريض وليست مسببات أساسية للمرض، بدليل أنه بعد زوال هذه العوامل تزول حالة الاكتئاب لدى المريض. 

• العامل الوراثي:

وجد أن نسبة حدوث مرض الاكتئاب تزداد عند التوائم المتطابقة( التوائم التي تنتج من تلقيح حيوان منوي واحد لبويضة واحدة ) بحيث تصل هذه النسبة إلى حوالي 70% وكذلك تبلغ نسبة الإصابة بين الأقارب من الدرجة الأولى حوالي 20% .

• العوامل الهرمونية وأمراض الغدد الصماء: 

قد تساهم في حدوث مرض الاكتئاب وخاصة تلك الاضطرابات التي تصيب الغدة النخامية.

ولمرض الاكتئاب أنواع عدة أهمها:

1. الاكتئاب الشديد. 
2. الاكتئاب ثنائي القطب.
أولا: الاكتئاب الشديد:

يصيب هذا النوع جميع الأعمار، إلا أن الإصابة به تزداد عند الأشخاص ما بين عمر 25-44 سنة، كما أنه قد يحدث بشكل كبير عند كبار السن في مرحلة الشيخوخة وخاصة هؤلاء الذين يعيشون في مراكز العناية بالمسنين.

وتتميز أعراض هذا النوع بأنها تزداد في فترة الصباح وتقل تدريجيا أثناء اليوم، والنوبات الشديدة من الاكتئاب من الممكن أن تحدث مرة أو مرتين أو عدة مرات فى حياة المريض، وتتلخص أعراض هذا الاكتئاب بما يلي:
• تعكر المزاج. 
• عدم القدرة على الاستمتاع بمباهج الحياة.
• فقدان الشهية وخسارة الوزن.
• الأرق أو النوم الزائد.
• الشعور بالضيق.
• الشعور بالتعب والإرهاق بشكل دائم.
• الشعور بالذنب.
• انكسار النفس وهبوط الروح المعنوية.
• تدني القدرة على التفكير والتركيز. 
• تكرر فكرة الموت والانتحار عند المريض.
• محاولة الانتحار.

ويعتبر الشخص مصابا بالاكتئاب إذا توفرت خمسة أعراض أو أكثر من الأعراض السابقة الذكر.

 ثانيا:الاكتئاب ثنائي القطب:

نوع من أنواع الاكتئاب الذي يتميز بحالات من الاكتئاب والانشراح (الهوس)، التي تصيب المريض بشكل دوري، ولوحظ أن العامل الوراثي يساهم في حدوث ما نسبته 80-90%  من حالات هذا المرض.
وقد تم تفسير حدوث حالات الاكتئاب والانشراح لدى المريض بشكل متتابع بتذبذب النواقل العصبية وخاصة  النورإبينيفرين في جهاز المريض العصبي، وقد يكون التغير أو التقلب في مزاج مريض الاكتئاب ثنائي القطب سريعا وحادا، ولكنه في الغالب يكون بصورة متدرجة .
بالإضافة إلى العوامل الوراثية المذكورة وتأثيرها، هنالك عوامل أخرى قد تساهم في الإصابة بهذا الاضطراب مثل الاضطرابات الهرمونية في الغدد الصماء، خاصة الغدة النخامية واضطرابات الغدة الدرقية، وكذلك الإصابات الدماغية خاصة حوادث الطرق وإصابات الرأس.
وقد ذكرنا الأعراض التي يمر بها المريض خلال فترات الاكتئاب، أما أعراض فترات الانشراح والهوس فتتمثل فيما يلي:
1. شعور المريض بالعظمة والثقة الزائدة بالنفس.
2. الأرق وتدني القدرةعلى النوم.
3. التحدث بتكبر وتعال.
4. تشوش وتشتت الأفكار.
5. الحركة الزائدة.
6. التورط ببعض النشاطات الخطرة.

كيف يمكن للمصاب أن يساعد نفسه للخروج من حالة الاكتئاب؟

هنالك العديد من التدابير والأمور التي يمكن للمريض أن يقوم بها خلال ممارسته لنشاطاته اليومية والتي من شأنها أن تقلل من حالة الاكتئاب لديه، ومن أهم هذه التدابير ما يلي:
1. معالجة المشاكل والضغوطات اليومية التي يعاني منها المريض أولا بأول، وعدم تركها تتراكم بحيث يصعب حلها في نهاية الأمر.
2. الاسترخاء والابتعاد عن المشاعر السلبية التي من شأنها أن تضر بحالة المريض مثل مشاعر الغضب والغيرة والتوتر.
3. تعلم لغة الحوار والتحدث مع الأصدقاء وطلب دعمهم.
4. ممارسة أسلوب الحياة الصحي الذي يتضمن تناول طعام صحي متوازن وممارسة الرياضة وتجنب التدخين. 
5. القيام بالنشاطات الترفيهية المفيدة التي من شأنها أن ترفع الروح المعنوية لدى المريض مثل القراءة والقيام بالرحلات والسفر والابتعاد عن الضوضاء وممارسة الرياضة.
6. مواجهة أمور الحياة بجدية وعقلانية ومنطقية، فيجب أن يعلم الإنسان ما يستطيع القيام به وما لا يستطيع القيام به فيجعل أهدافه منطقية حتى لا يصاب بالإحباط في حال عدم تمكنه من تحقيقها.

 طرق علاج الاكتئاب

علاج الاكتئاب الشديد:

من المهم جداً أن يباشر بعلاج مريض الاكتئاب في بداية ظهور أعراض الاكتئاب لديه، بشكل مستمر ومتتال، وهنالك العديد من الطرق والوسائل المستخدمة حتى يستطيع مريض الاكتئاب التخلص من حالة الاكتئاب التي يعاني منها.
وتتضمن أساليب علاج الاكتئاب الشديد: العلاج النفسي، والعلاج بالعقاقير المضادة للاكتئاب، وفي بعض الأحيان قد يضطر الطبيب لاستخدام العلاج بالصدمات الكهربائية.
1. الاستشارة النفسية: وتتضمن هذه الطريقة الحوار مع شخص موثوق ومختص كطبيب الأمراض النفسية عن الأمور النفسية التي يعاني منها المريض بهدف إيجاد الحلول للمشاكل التي يعاني منها المريض.
2. استخدام العقاقير المضادة للاكتئاب: ولا يجوز أن يتناول المريض هذه العقاقير إلا بوصفة من طبيبه المختص، ومضادات الاكتئاب هي أكثر طرق العلاج الطبي انتشارا، وهي تؤثر في النواقل الكيميائية الموجودة في دماغ المريض ولكنها لا تعالج الاكتئاب بشكل جذري إنما تعمل على التخفيف من أعراض الاكتئاب لدى المريض.
وقد ثبت أن العلاج بالعقاقير فعال فيما نسبته 40%-70% من حالات الإصابة بالاكتئاب.
3. الإيواء في المستشفى: بشكل عام فإن الغالبية العظمى من مرضى الاكتئاب لا يحتاجون لدخول المستشفى ولكن بعضهم يحتاج دخولها مثل المرضى ذوي الميول الانتحارية لخطورتهم على أنفسهم.
كما قد يضطر الطبيب إلى إدخال بعض مرضى الاكتئاب للمستشفى وخاصة في حالات علاج المرضى الذين يعانون من اضطراب بالوجدان ثنائي القطب، حيث يعتمد العلاج على طبيعة المرض، ففي حالات الهوس يدخل المريض للمستشفى حيث يعالج بالأدوية المضادة للذهان، ولا يجوز إيقاف تناول هذه الأدوية إلا بأمر الطبيب حتى ولو لوحظ تحسن في حالة المريض.
4. دعم المجتمع المحيط: هنا يأتي دور المجتمع المحيط من أقارب وأصدقاء، بتوفير جو يسوده الاستقرار والمحبة، وإظهار مشاعرالود للمريض، ومساعدته في الوصول إلى الخطوات الواجب اتخاذها للتعامل مع حالة الاكتئاب. 
5. العلاج بالصدمات الكهربائية: هذا العلاج يعطى عادة فقط للمصابين باكتئاب حاد ولم يستجيبوا للعلاج بالعقاقير، وهوعلاج مثير للجدل وقد يكون له أثار جانبية حادة مثل فقدان الذاكرة.
وعودا على بدء نذكر مريض الاكتئاب بأهمية لجوئه إلى خالقه سبحانه وتعالى، وأن يعي تماما أن ما أصابه لم يكن ليخطأه، وما أخطأه لم يكن ليصيبه..، وأن الحزن والتعاسة لا يعيدان عزيزا ولا يغيران قدرا، بل قد يجلبان غضب الله على هذا الإنسان الساخط..، لذلك فليبعد عنه الهواجس والأفكار السلبية المعيقة لتقدمه في الحياة.. فلرب ركعتين خفيفتين تزيلان من الهموم ما يعجز عنه الطب المادي.

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة على اكتئابك 
اسف مشكورة على كلامك

----------


## Paradise

> مشكورة على اكتئابك 
> اسف مشكورة على كلامك


شكرا لتحملك اكتئابي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  ايه ايه قصدي كلامي

----------


## ابن الاردن

> 


ليش بتبكي
 :Icon31:

----------


## Paradise

> ليش بتبكي


ببكي من الفرحة
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابن الاردن

ومن شو فرحانه

----------


## Paradise

> ومن شو فرحانه


فرحانة لأنك غيرت توقيعك
مبروووووووك

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

شكرا براديس........

لموضوعك الشيق.....

 :Icon31:

----------


## Paradise

> شكرا براديس........
> 
> لموضوعك الشيق.....


شكرا مهدي على اهتمامك 
ومرورك الكريم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا على الموضوع الشيق انا كثير قرات عن الموضوع والدي اله خبرة بهاد المجال ومن خلال قراتي استطيع ان اعرف الاكتئاب :
الاكتئاب هو حالة من الحزن الشديد و المستمر ويبدو الشخص المصاب وكأنة في حداد دائم والكآبة واضحة على قسمات وجهة نتيجة ظروفه المحزنة الأليمة ، وقد لا يعي المريض المصدر الحقيقي لحزنه ، وقد يخيلا انه مصاب بأمراض فاتكة لا أمل له في الشفاء منها أو انه ارتكب خطيئة لا آملله في المغفرة أو الغفران .

وقد ينتهي بي المرض ألي قطع أحد اعضائة وقد يصل إلى الانتحار .....



أو هو حاله تشمل أو تصيب الجسم كله بالإضافة إلى الذهن والمزاج والسلوك فه يؤثر علي الشهية في الأكل والنوم وانطباعاتك عن نفسك أو عن الآخرين وكل من حولك .....



وقد تتطرق العلماء العرب إلى تعريف الاكتئاب فقالوا عنه :

هو دليل على  التحسر على  الماضي و التفكير فيه وتأمل تارة أو هو التحرق شوقا إلي معرفة المجهول والبحث عن العلل والأسباب .

وهو الفراغ الأعظم في توليد المزاج السوداوي وينبغي أن يعالج هذا المرض بالأشغال فان لم يتهيأ فالصيد والشطرنج وبعض الألعاب ......

اما عن انواعه فانا قد قرات العديد من المجلات والكتب النفسية التي تكلمت عن الانواع  واستطيع ان اضيف :
نواع الاكتئاب :



 (1)- الاكتئاب العصابي :

وهو اكتئاب مخفف ينجم عن القلق و الشعور بالذنب والكبت وهو يمتد إلى فترة طويلة أطول من فترة الحداد والحزن العادية مع الشعور المريض بان كل شي قد ضاع إلى الأبد وان المستقبل لا وجود له وان الحياة لن تعود إلى ما كانت علية أبدا ألا أنة يستجيب للتشجيع والتخفيف من حزنه والامة الذي يقدم إلية من قبل الآخرين ...



(2)-الاكتئاب الذهاني :

وهو اكتئاب لا يكون ناتج عن استجابة لحادثة محزنة يمكن تحديدها أو التعرف عليها بالفعل فهو يحدث دون أن تقع حادثة مباشرة أو قريبة ويحس بهبوط في النشاط الحيوي و الحركي وفقدان الشهية والأرق والاظطهاد و البكاء المتكرر وقد تصل به إلى الانتحار وغيرها من الأعراض ...



(3)-الاكتئاب التفاعلي :

وهو عبارة عن رد فعل قوي لصدمة عنيفة مؤثرة وغالبا ما تكون نتيجة للكوارث أو الحروب أو الشدائد المروعة وهو قصير المدى لا يبقى طويلا ويمكن شفائه ولا يعود المرض إلى المصاب ألا بظهور وضع مشابه للحالة الأصلية التي أصيب فيها  بحالة من الاكتئاب ...



(4)- الذهول الاكتئابي :

وتسمى الغشية الاكتئابية وهي اشد أنواع الاكتئاب خطورة . وهي حالة نكوص بالفرد إلى مرحلة الطفولة بدائية يلزم فيها الفراش ولا يتحدث أبدا ولا يشارك في شيء ولا يأكل شيء ولا يشرب ألا أن يطعمه أحد ويغسله بدفعة إلى التبول ولا بد من مساعدته حتى لا تتدهور صحته ....



(5)- الاكتئاب المزمن :

وهو حالة من اكتئاب دائمة وليست عارضة ....



(6)- الهوس الاكتئابي :

ويتميز بدورات مختلفة من الابتهاج و الشعور بالفرح الشديد الخارج عن المألوف والذي يسمى الهوس ثم يمر المريض بدورات معاكسة يكون فيها في اكتئاب شديد وقد يكون التغير في المزاج تدريجيا ...

اتمنى ان اكون قد اضفت ولو شي بسيط على الموضوع 
تقبل مروري

----------


## Paradise

شكرا مها على الإضافة المميزة والمفيدة

----------


## حلم حياتي

يسلموا على الموضوع المفيد 
بتمنى ما حدا يجرب هالمرض الصعب

----------


## Paradise

> يسلموا على الموضوع المفيد 
> بتمنى ما حدا يجرب هالمرض الصعب


الله يبعدوا عن الجميع

----------


## mylife079

شكرا بردايس

----------

